# Grounded in Resistance Winter Speaking Tour: Grassroots Mobilizing for Animal Liberation [Deleted]



## xRENx (Nov 6, 2014)

xRENx submitted a new event:

Grounded in Resistance Winter Speaking Tour: Grassroots Mobilizing for Animal Liberation - EarthFirst!



> Animals in captivity or whose habitats are being destroyed live in a constant state of resistance. When their lives are threatened, they kick and bite and scream. When their homes are taken, they attempt to rebuild and regroup. When they are confined, they desperately grasp for an existence beyond captivity. Animals fight to live, to be wild, and to be free, and their fight is always urgent. If we are fighting in solidarity with animals, where is our urgency? What are we missing in our movement...



Click here to read more about this event, and don't forget to RSVP by clicking the button at the top right of this thread!


----------



## xRENx (Nov 6, 2014)

If you all haven't heard of the bunny alliance yet they are some cool mother fuckers who have successfully stopped a few airlines from transporting primates to science labs also i'm pretty sure they collaborate with a group called because we must. check em out


----------



## xRENx (Dec 9, 2014)

This resource has been removed and is no longer available for download.


----------



## xRENx (Jul 3, 2015)

This resource has been removed and is no longer available for download.


----------

